# Frau bringt Kind in Internetcafé zur Welt - und zockt weiter



## MarcHatke (19. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Frau bringt Kind in Internetcafé zur Welt - und zockt weiter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Frau bringt Kind in Internetcafé zur Welt - und zockt weiter


----------



## spw (19. Mai 2015)

Einfach widerlich ! Fürs Autofahren muss man nen Schein haben, fürs Kinderkriegen nichts.Sollte man bei einigen Leuten ändern.
Diese Drecksschl.... hoffentlich bekommt die ihr Fett weg.
Als dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater darf ich das sagen.
Ich darf ja auch 40 h arbeiten nebenbei.....Vielleicht sollte ich mich umoperieren und auf arme Alleinerzieherin machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist wirklich heftig. Aber nun...ich sag immer: Bei 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt gibt es immer welche, die unfassbar dämlich sind. 

Allerdings sollte man wohl auch bedenken, dass die Gute ganz offensichtlich einer Spielesucht erlegen ist und Hilfe braucht. Selbst der dämlichste Mensch der Welt würde nicht einfach weiter zocken, kurz nachdem er ein Kind in die Welt gesetzt hat. Deswegen, lieber "SPW", sollte man nicht ganz so heftig und derb urteilen, auch wenn ich die Emotionen darüber durchaus nachvollziehen kann.

Und nein, du als dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater darfst nicht "Dreckssch****" sagen. Vorbildfunktion und so.


----------



## l0l (19. Mai 2015)

Sehr glaubwürdig. Die "Quelle" tut da ihr übriges.
In weiteren News: Yeti führt Unterhaltsstreit mit Bigfoot.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2015)

Man sollte vielleicht mal den ganzen Artikel lesen und nicht nur die Überschrift...

Dann hättest du vielleicht gelesen, das die Frau ganz offenkundig Probleme hat. Schwanger sein und dann von zuhause weglaufen zeugen nicht grade von einem gesunden Familienverhältnis. Wo war der Vater, bzw. die Eltern der Mutter?

Mir gefällt die Überschrift dieses Artikels übrigens überhaupt nicht, viel zu reißerisch und irreführend. Ist mir ein wenig zu "Bild"lich für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und nein, du als dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater darfst nicht "Dreckssch****" sagen. Vorbildfunktion und so.


... darf ich das sagen? Ich hab keine Kinder und arbeite deutlich mehr als die 'lächerlichen' 40h vom User ... 



Taiwez & Worrel haben eigentlich alles zu diesem Thema gesagt ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darf ich das sagen? Ich hab keine Kinder und arbeite deutlich mehr als die 'lächerlichen' 40h vom User ...


Stromberg darf eh alles.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und nein, du als dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater darfst nicht "Dreckssch****" sagen. Vorbildfunktion und so.


Tjaaa, gut, dass ich als nicht dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater diese Vorbildfunktion nicht habe, denn mir fallen dazu ein paar weitaus hässlichere Worte ein! Aber da hier ja auch Kinder mitlesen könnten, halt ich mich einfach mal halbwegs am Riemen und sag bloß: die Alte hat doch vollkommen den Arsch offen! Ein Kind zur Welt bringen und dann, statt dieses zu umsorgen, ZOCKEN?! Ich hoffe, das Jugendamt (falls es denn eine entsprechende Institution in China gibt) übernimmt das Kind und die "Mutter" kommt in die Klapse, in den Knast oder von mir aus auch schlimmeres...


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2015)

Bilbo, ich bin schockiert! Wer hat dir denn Ring geklaut, dass du so geworden bist?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bilbo, ich bin schockiert! Wer hat dir denn Ring geklaut, dass du so geworden bist?


Wie denn geworden? Intolerant gegenüber "Müttern", die ihre NEUGEBORENEN auf dem Boden von irgend nem Internetcafé verrotten lassen würden, nur für ne weitere Runde LOL oder was auch immer^^?! Ich glaub so war ich schon immer, auch wenn ichs bis eben grade nicht gewusst habe... gibt ja ne Menge kaputter Gestalten da draußen, aber das hat doch schon ne ganz neue Dimension!
Und keine Sorge, den Ring halte ich weiter sicher verwahrt... hätte der Feind ihn in seinen Besitz gebracht, dann wüsstest du das schon


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich ist es ohnehin fraglich, ob die Story so passiert ist. ^^ Wenn doch...dann braucht die Gute schlichtweg Hilfe und das Kind ebenfalls.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

Klar, hoffen wir mal, dass das ganze einfach ein Fake ist... aber andererseits: sowas beklopptes kann sich doch eigentlich keiner ausdenken. 
Also falls es doch stimmen sollte, würde ich dir höchstens zur Hälfte recht geben. Klar braucht das Kind Hilfe, die "Mutter" dagegen braucht in meinen Augen erst mal ne ordentliche Strafe, denn nicht jeder Scheiss, den Menschen so verzapfen, lässt sich mit irgendwelchen eventuellen psychischen oder häuslichen Problemen rechtfertigen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> ... aber andererseits: sowas beklopptes kann sich doch eigentlich keiner ausdenken.


Es wurden schon ganz andere Dinge ausgedacht. zB daß Saddam Hussein Satan mit einem Dildo veräppelt, während dieser versucht, in Ruhe das Buch "Saddam is from Mars" zu lesen. 

Unterschätze nie die menschliche Fantasie, sonst kommt Merkel eines Tages auf dem Einhorn angeritten, erklärt Griechenland zur Walfang Zone und läßt dort den Ouzo aus verstrahltem Fukushimawasser herstellen. Als die dann-US Präsidentin Hillary Clinton davon erfährt, wird sie gerade in flagranti mit Manfred Lewinski erwischt, worauf hin Obama wieder Präsident wird und dank Supermans Umhang, den dieser ihm geliehen hat, in der Krim als "wiedergeborener Präsident" für den Weltfrieden sorgt. Dummerweise hat er nicht mit den Massenvernichtungsaffen aus dem Irak gerechnet und somit ist der Weltfrieden wieder zunichte. Und das alles nur, weil du die menschliche Fantasie unterschätzt hast und den Ring nicht hergeben willst...

_*insert 12 Monkeys Musik für den Abspann*_


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich heftig. Aber nun...ich sag immer: Bei 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt gibt es immer welche, die unfassbar dämlich sind.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man wohl auch bedenken, dass die Gute ganz offensichtlich einer Spielesucht erlegen ist und Hilfe braucht. Selbst der dämlichste Mensch der Welt würde nicht einfach weiter zocken, kurz nachdem er ein Kind in die Welt gesetzt hat. Deswegen, lieber "SPW", sollte man nicht ganz so heftig und derb urteilen, auch wenn ich die Emotionen darüber durchaus nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Und nein, du als dreifacher alleinerziehender Vater darfst nicht "Dreckssch****" sagen. Vorbildfunktion und so.



Da stimme ich zu. Wer nach ner Geburt einfach weiterzockt, als wäre nichts gewesen, der ist psyisch krank und benötigt eine Therapie, keine Strafe.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, Worrel, eiskalt erwischt, an Southpark hab ich in der Tat nicht gedacht  Stimmt schon, dass man sich so ziemlich alles ausdenken kann, deine (ziemlich witzige  ) Polit-Satire beweist es ja. Aber wollen wir hier jetzt wirklich eine Diskussion über den unterschiedlichen Wahrheitsanspruch (oder auch die Erwartung eines solchen Anspruchs) zwischen albernen Cartoon-Serien und (möglichst  ) seriösem Journalismus vom Zaun brechen^^?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu. Wer nach ner Geburt einfach weiterzockt, als wäre nichts gewesen, der ist psyisch krank und benötigt eine Therapie, keine Strafe.


Muss ich leider weiterhin widersprechen: das ist eben nicht einfach eine Frage geistiger Gesundheit, das ist fahrlässig und bösartig! Strafe schließt hierbei ja auch nicht unbedingt Hilfe aus... geschlossene Anstalt in der Klapse kommt mir da in den Sinn: isoliert, kein Internet, keine Spiele, das ist der Strafen-Teil. Die Hilfe in Form von Therapie kann ja parallel dazu laufen. Nenn es von mir aus kalten Entzug, Strafe und Therapie in einem  .


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Muss ich leider weiterhin widersprechen: das ist eben nicht einfach eine Frage geistiger Gesundheit, das ist fahrlässig und bösartig! Strafe schließt hierbei ja auch nicht unbedingt Hilfe aus... geschlossene Anstalt in der Klapse kommt mir da in den Sinn: isoliert, kein Internet, keine Spiele, das ist der Strafen-Teil. Die Hilfe in Form von Therapie kann ja parallel dazu laufen. Nenn es von mir aus kalten Entzug, Strafe und Therapie in einem  .



Fahrlässig ist es zweifellos, aber bösartig? Ich glaube kaum, das die betreffende Person soweit über die Geburt nachgedacht hat (bzw. überhaupt dazu in der Lage war), um bösartig handeln zu können. Da war wohl die Sucht einfach größer, als alles andere. Vielleicht war die Person auch einfach nur von der Situation völlig überfordert und hat das durch das Zocken kompensiert um zu verdrängen, man weiß es nicht. Beurteilen müssen das letztendlich ausgebildete Psychologen und Richter, schließlich kennen wir hier keine Details.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2015)

Die hat bestimmt Lol oder Dotas 2 gespielt ^^

Aber ist ja für die Asiaten normaler Zustand dort die vergessen aufs wc zu gehen während den zocken und sterben dann oder bringen sich gegenseitig um weil sie sich gegenseitig "digitale pixxel" geklaut haben wurde alles schon mal berichtet unter anderem bei pcgames


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2015)

Wie sagte schon der legendäre Gustl Bayrhammer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0vgM3S9xZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie sagte schon der legendäre Gustl Bayrhammer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann mir das einer übersetzen?


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer übersetzen?



Es muss auch blöde Leute geben


----------



## MichaelG (19. Mai 2015)

Es muß auch Blöde geben. Danach ist es mir zu kryptisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es muß auch Blöde geben. Danach ist es mir zu kryptisch.


Das einziges Wort das ich ansatzweise verstanden hab war auch sowas wie "saoblöde" oder so, der Rest von Gustls Worten ist ins Bierglas gefallen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das einziges Wort das ich ansatzweise verstanden hab war auch sowas wie "saoblöde" oder so, der Rest von Gustls Worte sind ins Bierglas gefallen. ^^



Edit:
Aaahh, jetzt sehe ich auch den Namen des Videos (am PC), Tapatalk zeigt das (bei mir zumindest) nicht an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2015)

Es muss auch Blöde geben, aber es werden immer mehr.

Das sagt er 

Das versteh sogar ich, obwohl ich Hesse bin


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. Mai 2015)

"Es muss auch blöde geben" ist ja noch recht eindeutig. Der zweite Satz klingt ungefähr nach "aber es werden eben mehr" oder "aber es werden immer mehr" oder so


----------



## l0l (20. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Muss ich leider weiterhin widersprechen: das ist eben nicht einfach eine Frage geistiger Gesundheit, das ist "Strafe schließt hierbei ja auch nicht unbedingt Hilfe aus... geschlossene Anstalt in der Klapse kommt mir da in den Sinn: isoliert, kein Internet, keine Spiele, das ist der Strafen-Teil. Die Hilfe in Form von Therapie kann ja parallel dazu laufen. Nenn es von mir aus kalten Entzug, Strafe und Therapie in einem  .



Lass mich raten, Du würdest auch jemanden zwingen, mit gebrochenen Beinen an einem Wettrennen teilzunehmen. Oder, wenn die Mutter durch die Geburt bewusstlos geworden wäre, weil sie wegen innerer Blutungen am sterben gewesen wäre, wäre sie ja sicherlich ebenso "fahrlässig und bösartig!" * , richtig?

Oder willst Du allen ernster Behaupten, dass eine Unmöglichkeit wegen eines bestimmten behandlungsbedürftigen Zustand ("geistige" Krankheit) schwerer wiegt als wegen eines anderen ("körperliche" Krankheit)?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realistischerweise ist auch eine "geistige" Krankheit eine körperliche, da es auf Grund physiologischer "Fehlvorgänge" zu der Folge kommt (chemisch; Neurotransmitter; physische Fehlentwicklung etc.) 

*Kleiner Hinweis, bösartig und fahrlässig schließen sich gegenseitig aus, denn "bösartig", was - im Gegensatz zur Fahrlässigkeit (vgl. § 276 Abs. 2 BGB) - kein Rechtsbegriff ist, kann nur Vorsatz (Dolus Directus ersten Grades) meinen. Man kann entweder vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig handeln, außer es liegt ein Fall von erfolgsqualifiziertem Delikt vor (18 StGB), das hier aber offensichtlich nicht gemeint war.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2015)

Zum Wahrheitsgehalt: hier gibt's Video Aufnahmen vom Hergang:
Computerspielsucht: Frau entbindet im Internetcafé und spielt weiter! - Frauenzimmer.de


----------



## Meisterhobbit (20. Mai 2015)

l0l schrieb:


> *Kleiner Hinweis, bösartig und fahrlässig schließen sich gegenseitig aus, denn "bösartig", was - im Gegensatz zur Fahrlässigkeit (vgl. § 276 Abs. 2 BGB) - kein Rechtsbegriff ist, kann nur Vorsatz (Dolus Directus ersten Grades) meinen. Man kann entweder vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig handeln, außer es liegt ein Fall von erfolgsqualifiziertem Delikt vor (18 StGB), das hier aber offensichtlich nicht gemeint war.


Aha, also ein Rechtsverdreher... gut, zugegeben, dass fahrlässig und bösartig sich gegenseitig, juristisch gesprochen, ausschließen, war mir nicht bekannt, mea culpa. Dann nimm halt stattdessen die Worte "ignorant und menschenverachtend", "schädigend und unverantwortlich" oder von mir aus auch "asozial und diabolisch", wenn sie dir besser zusagen (und natürlich nur, solange das eine das andere nicht juristisch ausschließt  ).
Zunächst mal, wie hier zuvor bereits erwähnt wurde, fehlen bei diesem Artikel jegliche Beweise oder nähere Erläuterungen der Einzelheiten, es ist unterm Strich nicht mal klar, ob das ganze so denn überhaupt stattgefunden hat. Also sind diese wenigen Indizien, die der Text liefert, sicher nicht ausreichend für irgendwelche medizinischen, psychologischen oder auch juristischen Urteile. Klar kannst du hier gewisse Begriffe, die angedeutet oder auch explizit genannt wurden, juristisch auseinandernehmen, das ändert aber letztlich nichts an der "Beweislage", die schlichtweg nicht vorhanden ist.
Aufbauend darauf kann dieser Thread eigentlich nichts anderes sein als ein Austausch von Meinungen zu diesem (angeblichen) Ereignis. Und meine Meinung dazu ist schlicht und einfach, dass ein solches Verhalten (sofern es sich denn wie im Artikel geschildert zugetragen hat), unabhängig von welchen äußeren oder psychischen Umständen auch immer, nicht ungestraft bleiben sollte. Ob das ganze auch nach deutschem Recht schlüssig ist, spielt hier absolut keine Rolle, denn erstens ist die Sache in China passiert, und zweitens muss nicht jeder Bürger jeden Artikel jedes einzelnen Gesetzbuches für gut und richtig erachten (Meinungsfreiheit und so  ).


----------



## BiJay (20. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darf ich das sagen? Ich hab keine Kinder und arbeite deutlich mehr als die 'lächerlichen' 40h vom User ...



Selbst arbeiten oder arbeiten lassen?


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> "fahrlässig und bösartig" ... nimm halt stattdessen die Worte "ignorant und menschenverachtend", "schädigend und unverantwortlich" oder von mir aus auch "asozial und diabolisch", wenn sie dir besser zusagen .


Das sind nicht umsonst verschiedene Worte, denn sie bezeichnen verschiedene Eigenschaften.
Gerade in schriftlichen Diskussionen sollte man daher seine Worte sorgfältig wählen, denn dort fehlen Betonung und Gesten, die in einem Gespräch verdeutlichen können, wie etwas gemeint ist.



> ... und zweitens muss nicht jeder Bürger jeden Artikel jedes einzelnen Gesetzbuches für gut und richtig erachten (Meinungsfreiheit und so ).


Äh ... hast du jetzt allen Ernstes *Rechtsbruch *als Ausdruck der *Meinungsfreiheit *deklariert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (20. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es wurden schon ganz andere Dinge ausgedacht. zB daß Saddam Hussein Satan mit einem Dildo veräppelt, während dieser versucht, in Ruhe das Buch "Saddam is from Mars" zu lesen.
> 
> Unterschätze nie die menschliche Fantasie, sonst kommt Merkel eines Tages auf dem Einhorn angeritten, erklärt Griechenland zur Walfang Zone und läßt dort den Ouzo aus verstrahltem Fukushimawasser herstellen. Als die dann-US Präsidentin Hillary Clinton davon erfährt, wird sie gerade in flagranti mit Manfred Lewinski erwischt, worauf hin Obama wieder Präsident wird und dank Supermans Umhang, den dieser ihm geliehen hat, in der Krim als "wiedergeborener Präsident" für den Weltfrieden sorgt. Dummerweise hat er nicht mit den *Massenvernichtungsaffen *aus dem Irak gerechnet und somit ist der Weltfrieden wieder zunichte. Und das alles nur, weil du die menschliche Fantasie unterschätzt hast und den Ring nicht hergeben willst...
> 
> _*insert 12 Monkeys Musik für den Abspann*_



Ein Massenvernichtungs*affe*, göttlich


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Massenvernichtungs*affe*, göttlich


Leider nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, das hab ich auch nur irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (20. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das sind nicht umsonst verschiedene Worte, denn sie bezeichnen verschiedene Eigenschaften.
> Gerade in schriftlichen Diskussionen sollte man daher seine Worte sorgfältig wählen, denn dort fehlen Betonung und Gesten, die in einem Gespräch verdeutlichen können, wie etwas gemeint ist.
> Äh ... hast du jetzt allen Ernstes *Rechtsbruch *als Ausdruck der *Meinungsfreiheit *deklariert?
> 
> ...


Gut, dann diskutieren wir jetzt eben über die Bedeutung von Worten... powered by Duden  :
Zunächst mal "Rechtsbruch": Substantiv, maskulin - Verstoß gegen das Recht, Gesetze... ich hab nirgends davon geredet, Gesetze zu brechen. Meine Aussage war lediglich, dass nicht jeder Mensch dazu gezwungen wird, jedes bestehende Gesetz gut zu finden. Sprich, nicht jeder muss irgendwelche neuen Mautverordnungen automatisch super finden, bloß weil sie auf bestehendem Recht beruhen... wer will, darf sogar die Todesstrafe befürworten, auch wenn diese mit bestehendem Recht unvereinbar ist. Die Meinung zum Gesetz ist frei, nicht die Einhaltung des Gesetzes  .
Das nächste, "fahrlässig": Adjektiv - die gebotene Vorsicht, Aufmerksamkeit, Besonnenheit fehlen lassend...
Und zu guter letzt "bösartig": Adjektiv - auf hinterhältige Weise böse; heimtückisch...
Zu den letzten beiden: wie die genau juristisch definiert sein mögen, halte ich hier für eher zweitrangig. Wir stehen hier nicht vor Gericht also verwende ich meine Worte im alltäglich gebräuchlichen Sinn, und in diesem schließen sich diese beiden Begriffe nicht wirklich zwangsweise aus oder bedeuten gar das gleiche. Man kann fahrlässig handeln, ohne bösartig zu handeln... man kann bösartig handeln, ohne fahrlässig zu handeln... und ebenso gut kann man (wie es in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach der Fall war) sowohl fahrlässig als auch bösartig handeln.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2015)

Da schreibt man gerade was von Mistverständnissen und produziert selber eins. 



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> ... ich hab nirgends davon geredet, Gesetze zu brechen. Meine Aussage war lediglich, dass nicht jeder Mensch dazu gezwungen wird, jedes bestehende Gesetz gut zu finden.


Stimmt. Ich hatte das jedoch irgendwie ... anders ... gelesen ... 



> Das nächste, "fahrlässig": Adjektiv - die gebotene Vorsicht, Aufmerksamkeit, Besonnenheit fehlen lassend...
> Und zu guter letzt "bösartig": Adjektiv - auf hinterhältige Weise böse; heimtückisch...
> ... und ebenso gut kann man (wie es in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach der Fall war) sowohl fahrlässig als auch bösartig handeln.


Meinem Verständnis nach gehört zu "bösartig" eine Absicht, ein Plan. Und danach hört sich die Geschichte nicht an.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es muss auch Blöde geben, aber es werden immer mehr.
> 
> Das sagt er
> 
> Das versteh sogar ich, obwohl ich Hesse bin



Erbarme, de Hesse komme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Erbarme, de Hesse komme.



zu spät 

Aber keine Angst, ich werd auch in Zukunft hier auf Hochdeutsch schreiben und net hessisch babbele 

Aber falls jemand mal hessisch lernen will: Übersetzung
Find ich echt gut gemacht


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche mich als Sachse auch Hochdeutsch zu artikulieren. Mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (20. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meinem Verständnis nach gehört zu "bösartig" eine Absicht, ein Plan. Und danach hört sich die Geschichte nicht an.


Naja, die Absicht oder der Plan schien hier schlichtweg zu lauten: ZOCKEN! Ist jetzt allein noch nix, was ich per se als "bösartig" bezeichnen würde (erst recht nicht hier  und erst recht nicht, da ich selbst mindestens etwas süchtig bin^^), aber wenn man eben gerade erst ein Kind zur Welt gebracht hat, sieht die Sache doch gleich schon ganz anders aus.
Jetzt könnte man sich auch wieder fragen, inwieweit so eine (vermutliche) Suchtreaktion tatsächlich als "Absicht" oder "Plan" bezeichnet werden kann, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich es jetzt schon müde, hier das wandelnde Wörterbuch zu mimen  .
Wem jedoch das "bösartig" für ein solches Verhalten jetzt immer noch zu heftig klingt, für den kann ichs auch gerne in "verwerflich: Adjektiv - schlecht, unmoralisch und daher tadelnswert" umformulieren... hmm, okay, jetzt wo ich die genaue Definition davon so klar vor Augen hab, muss ich sagen, das triffts eigentlich viel besser  also bleib ich dabei, ich finde ein solches Verhalten VERWERFLICH  !


----------



## Ajkula (18. Juni 2015)

Was die wohl an ihre Spielpartner getippt hat? :
"Lol, gerade eine Einheit Verstärkung gespawnt!"


----------

